# 30 gallon tank



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

My dad now has a 30gallon tank and would like me to fill 'er up.
Uhmm I searched the forum to find out how many mbunas will fit in a 30 gallon tank and I am having a hard time. Even if it is just one specie, the yellow lab(which are awesome), the max potential of mbunas I can fit in there. Some blue might be nice too.

Any help please?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't recommend yellow labs for a 29/30, its to small IMO.

You could look into some dwarf mbuna, but most of these aren't to much smaller.


There are other types of dwarf Africans you could look into. Shellies and multis, which someone more knowledgeable could tell you about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

What are the dimensions?

If its a 30 long, then I suggest Pseudotropheus saulosi. They stay pretty small and aren't as aggressive as other Mbuna. Plus, you'd have a mix of yellow and blue with females and males. They are probably the only Mbuna I'd suggest for a 30 long.

If you have a 30 tall or 29g, I wouldn't go with Mbuna.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree with JOM completely. I just broke down my saulousi tank. I had 3 adult males (blue), 3 adult females (yellow) and 10 yellow fry in a standard 30 gallon (3ft long). No chewed fins, no one jumped out. I did have it about full of hiding places. If you could get 1 male and 2 females, you would soon have more. You could keep yellow labs in a 30 for awhile (I did start mine in a 29), but they have a 55 now and if had another one I'd move my P. saulosi to a 55, instead I sold the 2 biggest males. 

P. Demasoni are smaller, but more aggressive. I have some in a 33g, but the tank is 4 ft. long and I think this is a minimum.

If you plan ahead, you could get a 125 for the JD and give the mbuna the 55 . 

One pair of dwarf jewels (H. cristatus) or kribs or N. lelupi would be nice in a 30g and you could get some livebearers for the surface.


----------



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

ooo nice I like the saulousi.The reason I want African Cichlid is because I do not want to plant this tank, I just want some poolsand and rocks (which seems easy to set up, and easy maintenance).
Are there any other kinds of mbunas I can keep? Its a normal 30 gallon (36L).


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Get some tang. shell dwellers. They stay smaller, and you need less decor. Sand is the best substrate, and you really don't need any rocks, just alot of snail shells. a few rocks here and there would be okay tho. 

The only mbuna I would recomend would be saulosis, but I have a colony in my 40 gallon and they are kind of nippy, but mostly the dominent male. and alot of chasing.

I would say go with tang. shell dwellers. you could also throw in a pair of julis if you have enough hidey holes.


----------



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

I looked around for shell dwellers and i think they look pretty nice. How many do you think i can get for a 30 gallon tank, mix species or not, and does any1 know a good website with a list of them. I looked around and only found one.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I prob. wouldn't mix cichlid species, but you could get some goodieds for the top.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ive heard of a setup with shell dwellers and a pair of julies that worked well


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> setup with shell dwellers and a pair of julies that worked well


 Might work, a rock pile on one end, sand on the other.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Are there any other kinds of mbunas I can keep?


 There may be some others, but they won't be easily available. How big a tank do you need for the Malawi shelldwelling P. Williamsi? Any one know. My saulosi's filter was pretty nasty even though it is big one. Smaller fish will need less maintenance.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i usualy say if you get a tank with fish that r really gross, like really bad, triple size the filter


----------



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

ok guys, i am going to get the shell dwellers
just to make sure, would i need to cycle it in any differently because of the high PH and stuff, and can i use an aged filter foam from my other tank or is the PH and ALK gonna make it not work.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It should work. It might take a little longer because of the pH change, but usually there is some bacteria in a filter that will take the change and then reproduce.


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

you could get tangs, and get some dwarf cyprinchromis, which live in mid level and some sand dwellers too. Know a guy who has a setup like that in a 30 gallon, 4 of each, the cyprinchromis get to like 3.5 inches each and the sand dwellers get to about the same length as well. They prefer like 6 or more though, but their working for him. Their also pretty expensive though and I think kinda hard to find in lfs, so it might not be the best option. Just thought I'd throw somethin out lol.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post pic's when you get them!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Most Cyprichromis need a larger tank than a 30g. They are pretty active fish. Even the smaller ones need a 4ft tank minimum.


For a 30g, I would choose 1 species of shell dweller. Multifasciatus (fish in my avatar) live in colonies. You could start out with about 8 of them with alot of shells and the colony will eventually grow. They will readily breed and let the fry live with them. They like alot of shells, so pile them on. 

The more colorful shellies, like Occelatus and Stappersi are less tolerant of each other (males especially) so you'd be limited to a trio or 4 (1m/2-3f). I believe they will eat their fry. Brevis live in pairs, so I would just keep 2 pair in a 30g.


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh lol, I forgot it was a 30 gallon lol. Was thinking it was bigger for some reason, yeah what JOM said don't put cyps in a 30 gal lol.


----------

